# Selectman Freitag At Center of Media Circus After Forgoing Pledge Of Allegiance



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Inside the lobby of Falmouth Town Hall on the receptionist's desk is a bouquet of 10 American flags placed in a glass vase this week. At the window of the town clerk's office are two smaller American flags placed inside a basket holding pens for visitors.
Those national symbols will pale in comparison to the patriotism on display next Monday evening, when scores of residents are expected to come to Falmouth Town Hall, some in military uniform, to recite the Pledge of Allegiance after Acting Chairman Melissa C. Freitag opted not to this week.
That decision has opened the selectman to a wave of attention and criticism, on television, talk radio and Facebook, not seen in her nearly three years on the board. "I'm ready for this to be over," she said yesterday afternoon. "Most people are accusing me of being a socialist or communist. I have people questioning my sexual integrity. It is quite vitriolic... You should see some of the e-mails I'm getting. Is it upsetting? Yes, it is upsetting. It is a really sad sign of the times that missing a symbolic statement can generate such vitriol."

http://www.capenews.net/communities/falmouth/news/1814


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Sounds like Freitag wants her 15 minutes of fame...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Sounds like Freitag wants her 15 minutes of fame...


Wonder how that's working out for her now?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> Wonder how that's working out for her now?


JL...I don't think she'll care about the fallout. All the calls from Cambridge and Brookline (Didn't they try to ban the pledge in the High School last year?) will lift her spirits.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If she doesn't like the plege tell her to get the f--k out !!!!!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> If she doesn't like the plege tell her to get the f--k out !!!!!


She is getting out. She's not running for reelection. That's what sucks so much about her. It's like a hit and run.

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

trueblue said:


> JL...I don't think she'll care about the fallout. All the calls from Cambridge and Brookline (Didn't they try to ban the pledge in the High School last year?) will lift her spirits.


I don't know trueblue, I read the story and it could be getting to her. At any rate, she looks like a first class asshole to the rest of the country now. I wouldn't be surprised if flaming bags of shit showed up on her porch tout de suite.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

What she seems to fail to understand is that people don't like that she didn't say they pledge, but that's not why they are so angry. They are so angry because she deliberately and purposefully blocked others from their constitutional right to say it. If she didn't want to say it, she didn't have to. I don't like it and I think she's a tool for not saying it, but it's her right to not say it and as disgraceful as I think she is, I have to accept her exercising that right. Had she allowed the others to exercise their rights and recite the pledge with or without her participation, I don't think this would have gotten more than a blip of attention. She wanted to send a message and get attention. Well she did and now she's getting attention and it's too bad that she doesn't like the message being sent back to her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what sexual integrity is? What a dope!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

trueblue said:


> Sounds like Freitag wants her 15 minutes of fame...


When you do things to bring attention to yourself, not all that attention is going to be positive. Apparently she didn't quite grasp that concept.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

OK we all know that Odrama used the word "vitriol" a sh**load of times after Giffords was shot. But does every liberal have to use it in a sentence when they get attacked by the big bad conservatives? It's just like a child who learns how to say a new word.....


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Bitch.. And the assholes sitting to her left and right, that didn't tell her to go pound sand and do the pledge anyway, are fucking pussies...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Someone made a FB event for next Monday. This should be good.

https://www.facebook.com/events/417766948247630/


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*NO excuses in Falmouth for Freitag [Alms Matters]*

Oh geez, Melissa Freitag is scared to go home now? Seriously? I chose to ignore this entire story because I felt that it gave idiots like Freitag a forum not worth my time. Now apparently she has spoken to head liberal puppet master Walter Brooks, who, know doubt recognizes the stupid mistake Freitag has made and is looking to make her the victim of the story. 
I listen to the "right wing" radio station and yes they were slamming her pretty hard, but she deserves it. I am not suggesting that anyone hurt the women but you are darn right this is America and people have the right to express their opinions.
Freitag chose to skip the Pledge of Allegiance, I have seen the video and I am quite sure she knew exactly what she was doing. Her problem is that she has surrounded herself with like minded people, and in her feeble mind felt that she was making a statement that her colleagues would recognize as progressive and she would be admired for her noble position.

http://www.capecodtoday.com/blogs/index.php/2012/04/27/no-excuses-in-falmouth-for-freitag?blog=290


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Thousands Protest 'Pledge' Refusal*

*FALMOUTH, Mass. -- *Roughly 1,000 people filled Falmouth's Town Hall green Monday evening to recite the Pledge of Allegiance in unison.

Falmouth residents turned up with their families and pets, veterans came in uniform and everyone came waving flags.

The outpouring was spurred by outrage over a decision last Monday by Melissa Freitag, Vice Chairman of the Board of Selectmen, not to say the pledge at the weekly meeting.

At the time, Freitag was filling in because Chairman Mary Pat Flynn was unable to attend because of medical reasons.

As acting chairman, Freitag started last Monday night's meeting with a poem, then went on to say she'd "rather not" say the pledge. She then quickly moved on to the night's business.

Read more: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/30980732/detail.html#ixzz1tcJaXw5a


----------

